

Ask HN: Code to edit displayed files based on password entered? - quantumpotato_

Have you seen a good library for editing displayed files on your hard drive based on what password you entered?<p>So if I entered "password1", I get my normal files. If I get "password2", I see limited files, or special files, or a different user's files.
======
Zenst
Sounds like something already covered by a operating system based upon
username/passwords file permisions and use of groups. If user in group wibble
then any file with read and write permisions allowed and in if in wobble group
they can only read and if in neither, they wont even be allowed to see them.

Beyond that, find programs you can edit files and add a wrapper ontop to
demand passwords. Once you have something you like then can expand. Can do it
in shell/script easily enough, though depends upon exactly what you want.

No point in having one program that caters for your editing when another
program outside those controls is just as accessable. So with that you won't
want to to be rewritting edit programs.

Another option would be looking at source code control SCC systems, may be a
handy repository that would enable the control (and more) you may want, also
get version control ontop which raises the area overlooked - auditing. If
somebody changes a file, you may want to know who later on and why.

